# Baby dove with bumps on head



## Tame (Jan 15, 2020)

I found a nestling on the floor of my aviary. Most of his feathers had been plucked by finches and possibly the quails on the ground. I decided to take him out and hand rear him. A few days later I noticed 3 bumps, like pimples on his head. The pimples are now a yellow colour and a bit bigger. Ive not seen these bumps anywhere else on his body. I want to get him to a vet but I thought I'd find out if anyone here has experienced something similar. I've posted some pics. Thanks!


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Have you been to the vet and what did he say? Maybe it's just feather follicles that got infected when the feathers got plucked.


----------



## Tame (Jan 15, 2020)

The vet confirmed that it is avian pox. She is still doing well. Eating and preening. No more lesions have developed and I am keeping the skin disinfected. I think she is going to make a full recovery


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Really does'nt look like pox. Pox develop on featherless parts of the body, around the eyes and beak. I'm sure she will be ok.


----------

